# Tips from a Google Employee



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I found this site a few days ago, and he offers some useful information a little closer to the source than you can usually get. Figured some folks here might find it useful when looking at SEO stuff:

http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/

He answers some good questions via video clips and such; pretty informative.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

Twinge said:


> pretty informative.


Thanks for the link, Twinge. And, welcome back.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

DFras said:


> Thanks for the link, Twinge. And, welcome back.


Be careful, I might mysteriously vanish without a trace again!

(I'm pretty bad about that actually ;O)


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Twinge said:


> Be careful, I might mysteriously vanish without a trace again!


Not with a website. Where would you vanish to ? 

some other fictional WWW ......Bwahahahah  just kiddin'.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> Not with a website. Where would you vanish to ?
> 
> some other fictional WWW ......Bwahahahah  just kiddin'.


Fine fine. Not without a trace; with TONS of traces, all of the place, for those willing to look. How about 'vanish without explanation'?


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

Twinge said:


> How about 'vanish without explanation'?


Now, that, we will believe!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The Matt Cutts blog is definitely good reading. I've been checking it out for a while.

:tipthank:


----------



## thesystemsucks (Aug 30, 2006)

can anyone send me a checklist of basic things i should register my site with?

- erik


----------



## withwords (Aug 27, 2006)

i'd pull a search on this forum.

it's got way more info and links than anyone could possibly post in this single thread.

start with "basics", "just starting" and the "newbie" threads. they'll hit most your bases right off the bat.


----------

